# Sunridge Poodle Breeder?



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Not in VA, but I know that tintlet is a member of this forum. Tintlet Poodles


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodle rick lives in md and just brought his new puppy home. lots of posts and photos leading up to that (and pics of the newly resident puppy). you could check them out. could be worth the detour to use his breeder.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another thought for starting your poodle search is to check out the Poodle Club of America website. It offers an interactive breeder referral map and other good contact info!:clover:
Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts


----------

